
Ask HN: Best book (or other media) to learn lua from? - Sturmrufer
What it says on the tin.
======
4e1a
I learned Lua by reading "Programming In Lua" and by searching github for Lua
projects and reading them.

~~~
Vaskivo
I agree. "Programming in Lua" is a fantastic book! It showcases the whole
language, as it's philosophy and how to use it's more advanced features.

I have the feeling that there is no "intermediate Lua". After you grasp the
basics, the next step is really advanced stuff. The book helps you make that
transition.

------
amttc
Hey! I really love Lua. I'd recommend reading Programming in Lua (whatever the
latest edition is) and Lua Programming Gems. Unfortunately, Lua is one of
those languages that isn't written about a lot because its use case is usually
for embedding. You'll have to do some legwork to read how other people write
Lua. You probably want to read a lot of code on Github. Olivine Labs springs
to mind here as an org that uses Lua quite a bit, but there are more. I got
off the Lua train at 5.1, but 5.3 adds a lot of niceties.

Depending on how deep into the rabbit hole you want to go, reading the VM
source code is instructive too (it's a pleasant read at ~10kloc. I'd actually
recommend reading it on the website as they've hyperlinked much of the code.)

------
KRuchan
Not a book, but if you are looking for a real-world motivation for a lua
project - try out awesomewm, a window manager thats customizable using lua.
You'll write some lua scripts and end up with a workspace to your liking.

------
wallflower
This isn't a book obviously. However, it is the tiny Lua code that became
super human at Atari.

[https://sites.google.com/a/deepmind.com/dqn/](https://sites.google.com/a/deepmind.com/dqn/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11278065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11278065)

